# Vs being Vs...Things they all do because they are Vizslas



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

After reading Big at to wks, getting to big for the lap, I began thinking about all the idiosyncrasies of our dog's breed...Like NEVER giving up on the lap! I thought I might run through a list of the ones I can remember for our new puppy owners. You are most likely already experiencing some of the most common Velcro Vizsla Traits.
How about: Walking/running up in between your feet and legs.
Sitting on your foot, knee, any part of you that is accessable ( like your back, head, legs, chest, 
stomach, shoulder, arm, etc.) if you are on the floor. 
Straddling your foot with their leg sticking out to the side...
Laying on their back with both front lets sticking straight up in the air. ( they do this under the covers 
too and make bed tents) or at total spread eagle.
They love to be covered up entirely head to tail, borrow under your covers, curl up at your chest
then try to push you off the bed with straight legs. 
Love to snuggle ( One of my favorite things was that soft exhale of contentment when Foxy had her 
head on my shoulder, and nose next to my ear, nuzzling in my hair) 
The ZOOMIES... We used to call it the " Wild Thing"
How about the three legged pee squat? Whats with that?
Stalking in slow motion.

I know I can think of some more... Help me out... What are some of the other Vizsla exclusive 
antics???


----------



## Naughtona (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh my gosh, these are so funny and true! Lately in the morning Penny has been using her "stick straight leg technique" to push me closer and closer to the edge of the bed! And the three-legged squat is the funniest thing!

Penny will also occasionally put her paw on my face if she thinks I am talking too much/giving her too many kisses, etc. Soooo sassy :


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I Know this is an old Video... but I still love it and it is soooo!!! Vizsla!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wyJ5HNQWC4
;D ;D ;D


----------



## Dillon152 (Jan 28, 2013)

organicthoughts said:


> Any bug in the house can count itself stalked, pointed, and then eaten.


HAHA Mylen insists on being on the back deck ALL night long, she is a insect exterminator! she points then pounces, followed immediately by some gross chewing! 

I work night shifts in a oil refinery and get home at 6AM... When i get home she is sprawled across my place in the bed and refuses to move! i have to pick her up and place her by my side where she'll position herself as close as she possibly can next to me of the rest of the morning! thats love!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Here is another one!!! YOU must watch, we may even know this dog!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=Yb8_7eSEyxU&NR=1

I just LOVE when we get a glimpse of their true potential!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAXX07q7wf4
This one is Adorable!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

These are too funny! Did you mean spread eagle like this...


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

CrazyCash said:


> These are too funny! Did you mean spread eagle like this...


Thats it!!! Just like that!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

my two boys came home from school yesterday and Gabriel accidentally kicked Harrison in the eye during a cartwheel, so I got Harrison on my lap and was giving him a cuddle better and bent his head down to see if there was gonna be a bruise...Ruby was lying on sofa and decided to kick herself off and you can guess where her back leg kicked off to....yep double whammy for Harrison...I shouldn't have laughed really..


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Herc has a chorus of whines that he uses- when happy, sad or hungry. it is like he is having a conversation with us. When we answer him, he whines back!  I think another vizsla trait is being unbelievably people-like!


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

As we speak


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

They take over your cuddle time with you SO.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

I love the way their tails wag continually at hyper-speed when they are hunting for birds or some type of vermin - squirrels, rabbits, lizards.

And yes, they seem to have a knack for jumping on unsuspecting standing or seated males in just the wrong place. And they do it ALL THE TIME!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

When playing or chewing or licking or whatever and its bedtime and I say "Dozer, enough licking" and he says "hmpf" and sighs. 

When you stop petting and are pawed for having stopped. 

The way they sit. 

When playing, the pounce pounce pounce forward hop hop back to try and entice you. Or bowing down with you in mouth or walking past, looking back, also with you in mouth in attempt to lure you. And then knowing EXACTLY how far away to be so the human cannot grab the toy.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

The way Dharma cocks her head when she is really paying attention to you. The flying big long legs and feet when she is playing or cuddling or lying on her back.


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Liesel is a true Velcro Vizsla - she likes to stay close to people in general and when anyone stands up to leave the room she will go to them and wag furiously and block their path! She's a real mummy's girl though - I'm the only one she will follow if I leave the room, whether it's to the bathroom, out of the house... she will be right at my ankles!

She also loves to bring people things, which I think is quite a Vizsla trait - usually anything soft she can lay her mouth on, and when someone new enters a room she will get up, look around for something, and bring it to them and smush it into their legs with a very waggy tail. (A tail that wags so much it hits her on both sides of her little waist!)


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Oh, another good one is how expressive they are... I think my favourite thing Liesel does which never fails to make me smile is her little sighs... usually at perfect times to express frustration or boredom... yesterday we bathed her, which she doesn't enjoy, and once we'd taken her out of the bath and towelled her dry, she shook herself then looked up at us. I asked, 'now, that wasn't so bad was it?' and she responded with a quick - but very heavy - sigh.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Mine hums as well, it's really funny. 
humming a tone with the mouth closed. Or in some cases a high tone folloed by a low tone (usually signifies "Oh, well..")


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

datacan said:


> Mine hums as well, it's really funny.
> humming a tone with the mouth closed. Or in some cases a high tone folloed by a low tone (usually signifies "Oh, well..")


 Does the sound come out of a funny little hole in their mouth?? Or is it when they curl their lips up over their teeth ever so slightly??


----------



## redhead75 (May 8, 2013)

I love all these! Betty does them all. She is so sweet.

She "stalks" her big sis Boomer, it's so funny.

I think she snores louder than I do as well. 

She does somersaults. I've never seen a dog so flexible.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

tknafox2 said:


> datacan said:
> 
> 
> > Mine hums as well, it's really funny.
> ...


Closed mouth, actually... to strangers sounds just like a human baby.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

NO ONE has mentioned LEANING!! Even before I met my pup, I met the dam, she came in let me pet her head, and leaned up against my shins with her head on my knees ( I was standing) ...SOLD. Then in comes the sire... he is just as affectionate, I am a total stranger, and this dog is leaning on the front of my legs like he has known me all his life.
Any one that came into my home, and was accepted by me as company...would get leaned on, and if they got low enough, sat on. Is your Vizsla a leaner???


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Here is another one... I was just watching a video and the V did this...
They whine and then yawn... and it ends with a squeak ( for lack of better description) .
Fox did that all the time Yawn and squeak... where does that come from??
My Weimaraner yawned when she was telling me " What Ever" 
and my Bloodhound just Yawns , lays down and goes to sleep!


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Wilson is a total leaner -- even. Our neighbors know and comment on how he does the big lean in!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma grumbles!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Sitting on steps like a person

Wrapping themselves around you/clinging to you when you eat food

Rooing under their breath at you for any and all attention

Getting in trouble just to get your attention

Chasing/stalking/hunting the mouse on the computer screen


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Love this thread. Morris 'talks' to me in whines, through whatever is in his mouth at the time (it's not rude to speak with your mouth full if you're a V).

Legs straight - check!
1/2 under my OH, 1/2 on top of me - check!
Couldn't be any happier - check!

"Wrapping themselves around you/clinging to you when you eat food" I could barely eat my lunch today! He wanted to be IN the box!

He also fell asleep half on my shoulder half on my head last night


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Watson is a huge leg weaver, it's definitely his way of letting people know he likes them. He'll even try and walk between your legs as you walk - it's the silliest thing.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Here's my V being a V - this is what happens when Cash feels like he's not getting enough attention. Then of course, Penny has to get in on the action. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4VQDhch5zM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

They can be sooo demanding, Yawn-squeek!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZWbucMXA3M


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

The yawn squeak! Our boy does it to excess since I won't allow him to bark. I'm glad he's not alone- I thought for a minute he may be the only noisy V that does this.

On a taboo note- another trait has to be the stretch and FART! Haeden has it mastered and will occasionally do it right in our face when we are laying on the couch. He's so well known for it that my mother makes the room quiet when he stretches to see if he does it as she finds it WAY too funny (I come from a long line of fancy, proper ladies as you can see)


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

It's so funny how they all make the same noises. I know that I posted a video of Cash barking, but he also does the yawn squeak and he will have a full whiny conversation with me. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQXDQ85WBMI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

To all of you with love!!!
This is BEAUTIFUL!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4teNGH-coNc


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

KB87 said:


> Sitting on steps like a person


I can't find my stair evidence right now but there's also sitting in a car like person and in a chair like a person.


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

KB87 said:


> On a taboo note- another trait has to be the stretch and FART! Haeden has it mastered and will occasionally do it right in our face when we are laying on the couch.


Watson is a stretch and farter. Usually it's silent, but when it isn't it startles him and he goes searching for it!


----------



## Bronson (Jun 25, 2013)

Bronson likes to suckle on the corner of an old pillow and knead it with his paws right before he passes out for a nap...


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

The floppy ears......and sleeping under the covers like humans.....


----------



## redhead75 (May 8, 2013)

I have sticks all over my living room. It keeps her busy and no harm in chewing a stick 

Betty suckles pillows too.


----------

